

Call to all Boards: Bring back the Steve Jobs to your companies - gclaramunt
http://pablobrenner.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/call-to-all-boards-bring-back-de-steve-jobs-to-your-companies

======
orthecreedence
Interesting post. I feel as though investor boards are more likely to hire
puppets than free-thinking innovators. The funny thing is that they want so
badly for the stock price to go up, but the CEO has such a miniscule influence
on overall stock price.

Stock price is decided as the collective sum of greed and fear of those
investing, not so much the fundamentals of a company.

Personally, if ever the head of a large company, I would resist going IPO at
all costs. Obviously I got the company to where it is presently, perhaps I'm
doing something right, and don't need a group of people who understand only a
fraction of the company's culture and direction telling me how to do things.
And there's the ever-present fact that they can fire you from your own
company.

I've always wondered why people don't just sell 30-40% of their company on the
open market and retain ownership of the rest. Can someone explain this to me?

